# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/14/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Putting a consistent pattern together for the late Spring on the Middle Texas Coast. The roller coaster ride has been the weather, but on days when the wind cooperates we have seen some solid fish.

Finding the difference in an area has been key, good ambush points have held fish regularly in knee to thigh deep water. Most of our fish have been caught on Down South Lures and Corky Softdines in natural colors. All our clients have continued to let this year’s catch go to fight another day. For that I would like to say thank you for respecting the resource, and helping it to bounce back.

Check out and subscribe to our YouTube channel;
Captain Nathan Beabout N&M Sportsman's Adventures. [video:youtube]http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCblbilBvpSfzOPxb6w-fx4w[/video]
for our complete line up of Why's and Why Nots of Fishing videos, as well as some action packed Sight Casting and trout action. We also, have a series of dog training videos of different training levels.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Pictures! I will be headed that way mid June and cannot wait.


----------

